# What's in her ear? Brown spots (pic included)



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

My 8 month old has had some pinkness in her one ear about about a week now. Last night I decided to shine a light in and also saw some brown spots. Is this dirt or something worse? I have a vet appointment for Monday...any advice on what this is and if there's anything I can help in the meantime?

They are suggesting some damp cotton balls for now.

Thanks!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Check for ear mites.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Check for ear mites.


Is that what the pic infers? 

Is there a way to do anything about this prior to the vet visit? It looks like the brown spots are relatively deep down, so I'm not sure if using cotton balls will do anything.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Is it just skin spotting?.....or does the brown spotting come off when wiping?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks like it would come off...kinda looks like it would be a wet/wax like texture. I haven't tried it yet since it looks a little deep in there. 

Vet appt is monday, so I'm wondering if it's harmful enough that I need to do something about it now, or do I just wait. 

I'm guessing as it doesn't seem to bother her, it should be relatively minor.

How sensitive are their ears? Even if I did take a cotton ball to her ear, could I damage anything?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

NO...take a cotton ball and clean what you can see.
Do you have any ear cleaner?.....you can "squish" some into the ear.....and wipe clean.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's primarily wax, but her ears seem a bit greasy. What food is this dog eating?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

She's eating Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach (Salmon). Her other ear looks nice and white from what I can see...

I'll try wiping it down with some cotton pads and see how much comes off.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Does she have allergies to chicken?

Is there little raw spots or is that just the lighting?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She is getting an ear infection. Probably due to yeast. Could be due to mites or bacteria. If it was my dog, I would put the animox(?) ointment in it for three days and give some cephalexin. But for both of these you need to go to the vet. The ointment covers four things, mites, yeast, bacteria and something else. But they generally do culture the ear and look at it under the microscope to be sure what is going on with the ear.

I think you are fine waiting until Monday, but do not put it off beyond that. The ear can swell up and be painful, the dog will paw at it with her claws, and shake her head. That could cause a hematoma in the ear which can break the cartilage so the ear won't stand any more. So this is not something to put off too long. Right now it seems a little red and has some dried blood/substance. If it becomes very red and swelled up, it will be harder to get the medicine down in there, and it will be painful, at that point they will probably want to give her a shot to reduce the swelling as well.

After you finish the ointment/antibiotics given by the vet, you will want to wash the ears out twice per week regularly, with something that will dry the ear canal. Some of the ear cleaners keep the canal moist and that is the perfect atmosphere for things to grow in. Better to ask the vet to recommend a good ear flush and use it religiously, two days a week, Wednesday and Saturday -- something like that. 

Ear infections are a pain, but you can manage them. There is some indication that certain types of grains may be indicated in increased incidents of ear infections.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We like Natural Balance for our allergic dogs as it is 100% grain free and is considered to be the only "true" allergy free diet on the market as all manufacturing is done separately from each other in regards to the type of meats used.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> We like Natural Balance for our allergic dogs as it is 100% grain free and is considered to be the only "true" allergy free diet on the market as all manufacturing is done separately from each other in regards to the type of meats used.


It is made by Diamond. We used it for Cujo. Didn't work for him. We used Duck and Sweet Potato. 

Frankly, I would not consider a food change until you have a history of ear infections. GSD ears are big arials. A bit of grass or pollen or dandy lion fluff can float right in there and start to itch, and cause a problem.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

NB made by Diamond!? I will research this as it's my understanding it's **** Van Patton's food...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

During the gluten recalls, the venison formula had problems, People kept complaining, but the formula had none of the gluten or rice protein concentrate in them. But they tested them and found they indeed had the problem. Diamond blamed NB, NB blamed Diamond. There was supposedly some agreement to an ingredient change. In any case, the venison formulas were recalled for a while, Cat and Dog food I think. 

Found it.
Natural Balance pet food recalled - USATODAY.com


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> We like Natural Balance for our allergic dogs as it is 100% grain free and is considered to be the only "true" allergy free diet on the market as all manufacturing is done separately from each other in regards to the type of meats used.


Mine didn't do well on chicken (although did well on the IAMs vet formula but I'd hardly call the chicken byproducts in there chicken since it's the 3rd or 4th ingredient down). 

She has done well on the Proplan in terms of stomach issues, I'm just not sure if her ear is caused by the food or not (since it's only 1 ear). 

Next step would be to put her on something like California Naturals...either the herring or lamb formulas...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think it's made by Diamond...

**** Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods: About Us

Be sure to read ingredients as many slip in chicken even into their so-called allergen diets.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

s14roller said:


> Mine didn't do well on chicken (although did well on the IAMs vet formula but I'd hardly call the chicken byproducts in there chicken since it's the 3rd or 4th ingredient down).
> 
> She has done well on the Proplan in terms of stomach issues, I'm just not sure if her ear is caused by the food or not (since it's only 1 ear).
> 
> Next step would be to put her on something like California Naturals...either the herring or lamb formulas...



:thumbup: I'd go for California Natural WAY before I went for Natural Balance. NB = Over priced potatoes. Mind you, I've used it and it worked as far as being an "allergy" food, but it still didn't compare to the results of CN. I had a LOT more muscle tone on CN, fed less on CN and had less poop on CN.

Has she ever had an ear infection before? Like Selzer said, I wouldn't blame the food right away if this is only the first time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If it's grains you'll still have issues w/California Naturals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> I don't think it's made by Diamond...
> 
> **** Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods: About Us
> 
> Be sure to read ingredients as many slip in chicken even into their so-called allergen diets.


Did you read the link I posted, it says that Diamond packages it for them. Natural Balance isn't big enough to have their own extruder. Most of them are made by Diamond. There are a couple of others.

From another site: http://www.thepetfoodlist.com/manufacturers.htm
*DIAMOND*
Manufactures dry foods 
Diamond
Wellness (not all) 
*Foods manufactured:*
Taste of the Wild
Diamond Pet Foods
PO Box 156
Meta, MO 65058
800-442-0402 
Locations: Gaston, SC; Latrop, CA; Lubbock, TX; Meta, MO; Palm Coast, FL

*Foods manufactured:*
Artemis 
Canidae 
Kirkland Signature Brand Pet Food 
Natural Balance
Solid Gold Health Food for Pets


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Packaged, not manufactured. No where in there (or DVPs site) does it say manufactured. Either way it was the rice product and DVPs uses primarily sweet potatoes and potatoes, not rice.

Heh...what's this settlement all about?? http://www.petproductssettlement.com/

And...CN is now being "overseen" or whatever (that means) by Procter & Gamble!

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/faqs#faq_P&GandNatura


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

msvette2u said:


> If it's grains you'll still have issues w/California Naturals.



1) California Natural carries grain free formulas.
2) Brown/White Rice (used in California Natural) isn't in Pro Plan SS&S therefore even if they DID go with say the Lamb & Rice there is a good chance they WONT have a reaction.
3) I'd point fingers at the barley in the food they currently feed before I'd ever point a finger at rice as an allergy since rice is NOT a common trigger. Barely would be the reason I would NOT go with the herring formula.

Though again, I don't think switching food is a reason to switch if something else is causing the ear infection in the first place. If the dog doesn't have a history of them then how can someone say for sure that the food is the cause?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

msvette2u said:


> Packaged, not manufactured. No where in there (or DVPs site) does it say manufactured. Either way it was the rice product and DVPs uses primarily sweet potatoes and potatoes, not rice.
> 
> Heh...what's this settlement all about?? Natura Pet Food - index
> 
> ...


What do you think "packaged by" means? 

Do you think they haul in huge truck loads of kibble and diamond puts it in bags for them? How safe would that be? They (NB) own the formula, and they may have some control over the suppliers used, but the supplies are dumped into the vats at diamond by forumula and then cooked/extruded into kibble -- that is what Diamond does. They make kibble out of raw materials. How much of the process is overseen by Natural Balance, I haven't a clue, but **** Van Patton does not own an extruder. 

It is manufactured by Diamond.

And yes, the big guys took over California Naturals, Innova and some other good foods, and we are waiting to see if they lose their quality. When the big guys take over, they may keep things the same for a quarter or two and then they are going to start cutting corners. If you can get beef cheaper at supplier B, than they will go with supplier B. If you can get the whole deal extruded cheaper at Diamond, well....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And the Oracle of all knowledge: Diamond Pet Foods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Diamond Pet Foods*



They also manufacture under contract, for other companies, at least some of the pet foods sold under these brands or business names.


Canidae Pet Food
Costco's Kirkland Signature
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods
Nature's Domain (Available only at Costco)
Taste of the Wild Pet Foods
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't switch foods right away over an ear infection..as others have said..only if they are re-occuring. 

I personally feed Acana and Orijen Grain free foods made by Champion pet foods out of Canada! I like them and I like what they have doen for my dogs. More expensive BUT well worth it in the long run!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm thinking her redness might be due to the brown spots...I used some cotton balls yesterday and the texture seems to be like a brown wax. We have a vet appointment tonight to make sure and at the minimum, have it cleaned.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

If you find out that there are mites, try switching from your "regular" HW preventative to Promeris (can get at online on the pet meds sites) as it prevents HW and also kills mites. My 3 y.o. had mites on his nose as a pup and he's never had a reoccurence since being on Promeris.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Forget my last post - just found out Promeris was pulled by Pfizer for possible topical reactions - it was a flea/tick preventative - not HW - I had a brain malfunction.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

To me in looks like ear yeast infection.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Totally agree on the ear infection. My oldest dog has had plenty. You can get a QTip and put cleaner on it and ever so carefully get some of the crud out. The vet will likely give you ear drops and you'll need to do that daily for so many days. 

From now on, I'd play with the dog's ears and get them used to your handling of them. You'll be glad you did when it's time to put in ear drops and do ear cleanings!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

OK folk, as an update, the vet put the material under a microscope and saw it was partially yeast mixed with some bacterial. 

They were able to clean most of it out (when they were showing me how to use the cleaner) and now I'll be doing the cleaning + ear drops for the next couple of days. 

The vet mentioned it looked minor since there was no swelling yet, so I think my pup will be in the clear after a few days of cleaning.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

s14roller said:


> OK folk, as an update, the vet put the material under a microscope and saw it was partially yeast mixed with some bacterial.
> 
> They were able to clean most of it out (when they were showing me how to use the cleaner) and now I'll be doing the cleaning + ear drops for the next couple of days.
> 
> The vet mentioned it looked minor since there was no swelling yet, so I think my pup will be in the clear after a few days of cleaning.


Glad to hear your little one is on the mend now Mine had a yeast ear infection & the vet showed me how to clean his ears. I was being way to gentle but now know how to clean them and clean them twice a month. Never had an issue again.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Good to hear your pup is doing well! It's a good idea to get them used to cleaning their ears at a young age. 

I think I have posted the "Healthy Ear Recipe" on here... if the ears continue to be a problem a food switch + that home remedy might help.



ChancetheGSD said:


> :thumbup: I'd go for California Natural WAY before I went for Natural Balance. NB = Over priced potatoes.


I don't have a comment on which food is better (CN vs. NB) but I WILL say that often dogs that have a tendency for yeast based ear issues have trouble with potatoes in foods. Doesn't necessarily make NB a bad food, just something to keep an eye out for. I always tell people to watch the ears when switching to a food with potatoes high up in the ingredient list.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Always fun to watch a thread and diagnoses and recommendations before the vet visit.
Glad your pup is OK and on the way to healthy ear(s).


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, all. 

The other good news is she's actually OK with us cleaning the ears. I'm able to put the solution onto a cotton ball, and with 2 people, it's not difficult to get it in her ear and move it around to get the cleaning solution in there and also to remove any dirt, etc. 

The actual medication drops is a different story though...trying to get her to sit still as the drops go directly into her ear canal takes a bit more work


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

s14roller said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> The other good news is she's actually OK with us cleaning the ears. I'm able to put the solution onto a cotton ball, and with 2 people, it's not difficult to get it in her ear and move it around to get the cleaning solution in there and also to remove any dirt, etc.
> 
> The actual medication drops is a different story though...trying to get her to sit still as the drops go directly into her ear canal takes a bit more work


My boy actually likes getting his ears cleaned he grunts & wags his tail. But when we had to put the drops in his ear that was a different story. He would let my 12 year old daughter put them in with no issues-it was so weird. lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Always fun to watch a thread and diagnoses and recommendations before the vet visit.
> Glad your pup is OK and on the way to healthy ear(s).


When you're shown a picture and have been through it at least twenty times, you have a fairly educated opinion!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

chelle said:


> When you're shown a picture and have been through it at least twenty times, you have a fairly educated opinion!!


Yupp!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My girl has had a few ear yeast infections before. The vet gives good cleaner and drops......but you can also get Zymox without a prescription.
Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution with Hydrocortisone - 1800PetMeds


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

selzer said:


> She is getting an ear infection. Probably due to yeast. Could be due to mites or bacteria. If it was my dog, I would put the animox(?) ointment in it for three days and give some cephalexin. But for both of these you need to go to the vet. The ointment covers four things, mites, yeast, bacteria and something else. But they generally do culture the ear and look at it under the microscope to be sure what is going on with the ear.
> 
> I think you are fine waiting until Monday, but do not put it off beyond that. The ear can swell up and be painful, the dog will paw at it with her claws, and shake her head. That could cause a hematoma in the ear which can break the cartilage so the ear won't stand any more. So this is not something to put off too long. Right now it seems a little red and has some dried blood/substance. If it becomes very red and swelled up, it will be harder to get the medicine down in there, and it will be painful, at that point they will probably want to give her a shot to reduce the swelling as well.
> 
> ...


I agree. My boy tried the ProPlan once and had the exact same thing happen. It was a yeast infection in right ear. He was p[laced on ointment twice a day for a week with ear rinsed prior to applying

Oddly enough turns out he was allergic to ingrediants in the ProPlan considering it is for skin and stomach. I immediately moved away from it and his is on a food mix which includes Solid Gold Wolf King. 

I use this to rinse his ear and my vet recommends it due to its cleaning and drying. I would use nothing else.








Epi-Otic&#0174 Ear Cleanser for Dogs and Cats - Health Care - Dog - PetSmart

I have Zymox also but you cannot get the easrs wet when using it and he plays in baby pools all day at daycare during the summer (which it still is here!!!)


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

s14roller said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> The other good news is she's actually OK with us cleaning the ears. I'm able to put the solution onto a cotton ball, and with 2 people, it's not difficult to get it in her ear and move it around to get the cleaning solution in there and also to remove any dirt, etc.
> 
> The actual medication drops is a different story though...trying to get her to sit still as the drops go directly into her ear canal takes a bit more work


I straddle my boy with his butt against the wall!


----------

